# External HardDrive Problem (please help :(  )



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey,
Got a 120gb external drive off my unkle, it has stored avi files and other video files, and whenever i open it i keep getting the windows explored message that an error ocoured and had to close, so i cant use the drive, can anyone please give me any advice? it would be much appreicated


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Conzo137 said:


> Hey,
> Got a 120gb external drive off my unkle, it has stored avi files and other video files, and whenever i open it i keep getting the windows explored message that an error ocoured and had to close, so i cant use the drive, can anyone please give me any advice? it would be much appreicated



What version OS (Operating System) are you using?


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

XP sorry about that


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 3, 2009)

What about this error message what does it say?


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Windows Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.

and then
if you were in the middle of something the infomation might be lost,

please tell microsoft about this problem
we have created an error report that you can sent to help is improve windows explorer. we will treat this report as confidental and anonymous

then send error report or dont send


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 3, 2009)

what does this error report say? or give an error code?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Try sending the error, then click "details" after it has reported it. (There should be another pop up after reporting).


----------



## IggSter (Feb 3, 2009)

This could possibly be the autoplay function in windows. I have an ext HD with mp3s on and whenever i plug it in XP trys to play all 20,000 files. There is an option to turn this off:

disable-autoplay

Certainly worth trying.


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

No Error code that i can find 
the error report isint actualy telling me anything about whats happening

i tried that link, and when i paste the command into run it says its not a valid command,


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Try this:

1) Insert your flash/external drive into the USB port. 

2) When you see the AutoPlay dialog box, click Cancel. 

3) Open My Computer, right-click your flash drive icon, and select Properties. 

4)In the Properties dialog box, select the AutoPlay tab. 

5) Perform the following steps for each item in the Content Type drop-down list: 
> Select an item in the Content Type drop-down list. 
> Choose Select An Action To Perform in the Actions panel. 
> Select the Open Folder To View Files In Windows Explorer action. 
> Click the Apply button. 
> Click OK to close the Properties dialog box. 

Now use the Safely Remove Hardware feature to remove your flash drive — wait a moment and plug it back in. You’ll see the AutoPlay progress appear momentarily, and then you should see Windows Explorer open to show the contents of the flash drive.


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, tried and when i pluded the device back in, the error delayed by about 3 seconds, and then there it was again, 
sorry about this but thanks very much


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

What if one of the files on the drive isint compatable with my comp, or if one is corrupted or damaged or something?
ould that be it?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Conzo137 said:


> What if one of the files on the drive isint compatable with my comp, or if one is corrupted or damaged or something?
> ould that be it?



Do you know if your Uncle runs Xp also? I'm not sure if that would matter...

And yes, one or more files could be corrupt. Does your Uncle live near by, or is there another computer you could try it on?


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya hes running on XP too,
Is there anyway i can get into the device to find the file? if thats the problem?


----------



## IggSter (Feb 3, 2009)

Solution 2:

Download and install tweakui...that has disable autoplay option for all drives.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

After you close the error message, can you see the external drive when you go to "My Computer"?


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah when i close it there still there and i can go back into it and try again but i still get the message and close again


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Whatever drive letter it is, try *right* clicking on it. Then go to Properties, then Tools, then run Error-Check/Checkdisk. We might get lucky.


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

LEtter "E" DRive, nope no luck with it  this thing hates me


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there another computer nearby you can try it in? That way you would know if the external drive has issues or if it's a setting type prob on your computer....


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

works perfect in the other laptop

i was reading about this virus thats hard to detect, it said that it minipulates that error message and projects it whenever you try to launch media files particuraly videos in folders? maby?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Conzo137 said:


> works perfect in the other laptop
> 
> i was reading about this virus thats hard to detect, it said that it minipulates that error message and projects it whenever you try to launch media files particuraly videos in folders? maby?



Might want to run a virus scan. Do you have Anti-Virus software? If you don't, Avast is pretty good and it's free. You can download it here free if you need it.


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

have avast, and jost got the COMODO fire wall earlier, 
i ran several scans even one of those reccomended online ones, nothing found, 
unless it got past it? i dono


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Conzo137 said:


> have avast, and jost got the COMODO fire wall earlier,
> i ran several scans even one of those reccomended online ones, nothing found,
> unless it got past it? i dono



You scanned the external drive too?


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

yup, unfortunatly nothing


----------



## Exavier (Feb 3, 2009)

if it doesn't come up at all I know My Computer > Manage is good..I've never had USB crash my explorer though..sounds startup related, do you need the files on it? if not see if you can get lucky and clone data off it/wipe it


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ill give it a go, it workd on another laptop perfect to ill save the files onto that and make sure they all works on that too


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

okay set your folders views to tiles or details ..that will stop the explorer crashing for now ....there is a fix and it has to do with the video files trying to display as tiny .Jpg's  ...I just cant remember right this very second the real fix ..but its a codec upgrade ....I believe its .Xvid that needs to be upgraded.


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

DRDNA, I think it worked,  Thanks very much, 

Whats that about the second part? codec upgrade and the .Xvid thing? can you explain please? sorry about this


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I can ...please give me a molment


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> okay set your folders views to tiles or details ..that will stop the explorer crashing for now ....there is a fix and it has to do with the video files trying to display as tiny .Jpg's  ...I just cant remember right this very second the real fix ..but its a codec upgrade ....I believe its .Xvid that needs to be upgraded.



By golly I think you've nailed it! 

(Haven't seen that error in awhile!)


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

i know im delighted, its taken me ages to try and figure it out  
thanks got it wasent that virus thing i read about


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

try this one

View attachment XviD-1.1.3-27042008.exe


----------



## Conzo137 (Feb 3, 2009)

Perfect! Nice one, Thanks  im delighted now  
now to wright an english Essay before i put it off any longer from sotring this thing out 

. . . 
meh i can do both at the same time


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

kewl glad we have you all sorted out! TPU is the best of the best for most all that kind of stuff


----------

